# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Tree weeks - Mi Can Wait

## Sweetness

First time to TBeach. Gonna be oh so sweet.

----------


## jeannieb

I am excited for you! I can't wait see your pictures and read all about your time in TB.

----------


## Sweetness

Matt posted this pic today on Facebook from Sunset Resort......making me ache........soon come TB. Hope you don't mind me sharing this spectacular view Matt.

----------


## Debrahmw

Oh yeah...I recognize that room...because it was ours in March! Very fun, just perched over the beach nearly. It's the Caribbean Suite or the honeymoon suite - great people, nice place.

----------


## Sweetness

I keep staring at pictures of Jakes and TBeach.....feel like I know it even though its my first time. 17 days...................likkle more

----------

